# The greatest heavyweight boxer of all time



## Gadsta (Dec 9, 2004)

I know that most will say Ali, really think about it, who would beat all in their prime?


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd say if all these guys fought each other in their primes, the winner would be Iron Mike. 

Ali would be runner up.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd definitely give Iron Mike the strength nod, but I don't think he'd land a punch on Ali.  Muhammad would justfloat around the ring pecking away until there was nothing left of Tyson.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Muhammad would justfloat around the ring pecking away until there was nothing left of Tyson.



I don't think so, man.

@ age 21, Iron Mike was a BEAST.

Sure, Ali is the probably the greatest boxer ever, but those guys couldn't hold a candle to nowadays boxers, who are so much stronger and quicker.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

It's like comparing Wilt to Shaq. Wilt is probably the greatest center ever, but if he were to play in today's NBA, he'd be a so-so at best, due to the mere athleticism differences.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 9, 2004)

I went with the Rock


----------



## musclepump (Dec 9, 2004)

Ali


----------



## musclepump (Dec 9, 2004)

Throwing a nod out there for Marciano, too


----------



## Gadsta (Dec 9, 2004)

I chose Joe Louis,

I always used to say Ali out of habit but having watched and studied loads of old fights,  i could see Louis being too hot for Ali to handle. Ali couldn't block a left jab, yes he could move out of the way but never did he face someone with a left jab like Louis....it was a knockout left jab if you can believe that! That's why Ali had trouble with Norton, because of his extremely good jab. A close battle but my money would be on Louis. Joe Louis - The best combinations boxer ever!

I'd have Dempsey 3rd after Ali, he was ferocious and everything Tyson very nearly was. Marciano undefeated oyu can't better that, but to me it never seemed that he was really tested


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Gadsta said:
			
		

> I chose Joe Louis,
> 
> I always used to say Ali out of habit but having watched and studied loads of old fights, i could see Louis being too hot for Ali to handle. Ali couldn't block a left jab, yes he could move out of the way but never did he face someone with a left jab like Louis....it was a knockout left jab if you can believe that! That's why Ali had trouble with Norton, because of his extremely good jab. A close battle but my money would be on Louis. Joe Louis - The best combinations boxer ever!


 Norton actually broke Ali's jaw with that left ...

 I completly agree Joe is the man.  Add his world class ass kicking of Hitler's boy in Hitler's own back yard and the result is irrefutable.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I'd definitely give Iron Mike the strength nod, but I don't think he'd land a punch on Ali. Muhammad would justfloat around the ring pecking away until there was nothing left of Tyson.


 Lennox showed that a large man with boxing skills would dominate Tyson. Add that tyson was a punk that mugged old women in elevators and he gets disqualified from mention.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2004)

If I were to say who is the best based on how they handled their careers, I would go with Rocky Marciano in that every other person up there went way past their prime.

If you were to put all of them into a boxing tournament at their prime, Ali all the way.  The only one that I would hesitate to say he would beat would be Tyson, but once it got past the first 3 rounds Ali would dominate the fight.  Iron Mike just never had the heart.


----------



## jack52 (Dec 9, 2004)

#1Ali #2 Frazier-    Marciano and Louis fought a bunch of little guys.Tyson had strength -no polish. By the way Louis whupped Schmelling in New York.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Lennox showed that a large man with boxing skills would dominate Tyson. Add that tyson was a punk that mugged old women in elevators and he gets disqualified from mention.



that was WAAAAAAAAAY outta Tyson's prime.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If you were to put all of them into a boxing tournament at their prime, Ali all the way.  The only one that I would hesitate to say he would beat would be Tyson, but once it got past the first 3 rounds Ali would dominate the fight.  Iron Mike just never had the heart.



i completely agree with you here, where Ali and Tyson would be the last two. 

except for the finish that is, cuz it wouldn't have went 3 rounds. Tyson woulda knocked the guy out in less than 2.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

I always liked Lennox Lewis's accent and he's a hottie so I voted for him. Not the best fighter by far but I like him anyway


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 9, 2004)

This:


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> that was WAAAAAAAAAY outta Tyson's prime.


 That was at the end of Lennox's reign ... add in that Tyson ran from Lewis and actually refused to fight him causing the loss of one of Tyson's belts.   He did not give that belt up willingly it was stripped from Tyson.  Lewis is now 39 years old while Tyson is 36 years old.  Sorry Flex but nothing in the records or Tyson's history contributes your assumption.  

 Who was the best boxer of Lennox Lewis's weight that Tyson fought?


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

jack52 said:
			
		

> #1Ali #2 Frazier- Marciano and Louis fought a bunch of little guys.Tyson had strength -no polish. By the way Louis whupped Schmelling in New York.


I agree, ali would play with people like a cat does when he catches a mouse. Tyson has no *panache*.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Tyson woulda knocked the guy out in less than 2.




I don't think he would have, he never fought someone as fast as Ali.  I watched the Buster Douglas/Tyson fight the other night on ESPN Classic.  While it was not Mike's night, what lost that fight for him was that he went head hunting early, missed a bunch of shots that would have sent down an elephant, and was done after 5 rounds.  Tyson should have never lost that fight, but I have a feeling that if anyone made him miss like that he would have lost to just abot anyone.  While it wasn't Tyson's best fight, I don't see Ali ever losing to Buster Douglas, even if they were to fight as they are now.


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I always liked Lennox Lewis's accent and he's a hottie so I voted for him. Not the best fighter by far but I like him anyway


I alway's thought he was a punk. If you say he's cute I'll have to take your word for it, but as a boxer,IMHO, he's a punk.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> That was at the end of Lennox's reign ... add in that Tyson ran from Lewis and actually refused to fight him causing the loss of one of Tyson's belts.   He did not give that belt up willingly it was stripped from Tyson.  Lewis is now 39 years old while Tyson is 36 years old.  Sorry Flex but nothing in the records or Tyson's history contributes your assumption.



First of all, this whole thread is based on pure opinion, or assumption, as you call it. 

Secondly, like i said, WHEN THEY FOUGHT, Tyson was WAY outta his prime. 
Tyson has been washed up for practically a decade now. The beginning of the end was Holyfield I, where he showed his true side.

I'm talking about a 21 year old Tyson. IMO he would've killed that big British pussy.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

Buster got the best of Tyson, but a dog beats a favorite every now and again, it's not impossible...


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> First of all, this whole thread is based on pure opinion, or assumption, as you call it.
> 
> Secondly, like i said, WHEN THEY FOUGHT, Tyson was WAY outta his prime.
> Tyson has been washed up for practically a decade now. The beginning of the end was Holyfield I, where he showed his true side.
> ...


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

I think ali could have played with mike. Mostly due to how inteligent he was. Ali beat some people sensless, and some people with his head. Tyson is good, but he's about as smart as a bag of door knob's.


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

I have beat many guy's I should not have been able to. Thay were bigger stronger, better fighter's but I could see in their eye's they were mental pussycat's, and beat them mentally first, then beat them sensless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Tyson is good, but he's about as smart as a bag of door knob's.




So true, this is what I based my opinionon.  If Ali wasn't the master strategist that he was I would pick Tyson in a second.


Oh, and there is no way Lennox Lewis would have beaten Tyson in his prime.  A 21 year old Tyson would have floored Lewis by the second round.  Tyson was an animal back then.


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So true, this is what I based my opinionon. If Ali wasn't the master strategist that he was I would pick Tyson in a second.
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is no way Lennox Lewis would have beaten Tyson in his prime. A 21 year old Tyson would have floored Lewis by the second round. Tyson was an animal back then.


totally agree. Lewis was afraid of Holyfield. you could see he did not bully him around like he did other's, plus keeping an arm out on Holyfield's forehead so he could not get close. they were both even as far as abillity and streangth in both fight's. 2nd fight holy field hurt lewis bad once and vice versa.
Tyson at 21, would have chumped lewis. Lewis is good but lacks the agression.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

When Ali was King there did not exist a huge crowd of pending wannabes trying for a chance at the throne.  Ali fought everyone who was willing to step into the ring and several of them more than once.  Tyson had a big line of Bonecrusher Smith types looking for a leg up in the devision who were not at the level of Lennox Lewis or Mike Tyson.  It was easier for Tyson to rack up a big knock out record with guys like Michael Spinks or Tyrel Biggs to beat on as long as he avoided guys like Holyfield and Lewis.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> First of all, this whole thread is based on pure opinion, or assumption, as you call it.
> 
> Secondly, like i said, WHEN THEY FOUGHT, Tyson was WAY outta his prime.
> Tyson has been washed up for practically a decade now. The beginning of the end was Holyfield I, where he showed his true side.
> ...


It would have been a 21 year old Tyson against a 24 year old Lewis. I wish they had fought then because we would have been resqued from the Tyson era as Lewis would have knocked his punk ass out then too. The only differance would be that Holyfield would still have all of his ears left ... better to listen to the sound of Tyson hitting the canvas 








			
				Dale Is Wrong Here said:
			
		

> Oh, and there is no way Lennox Lewis would have beaten Tyson in his prime. A 21 year old Tyson would have floored Lewis by the second round. Tyson was an animal back then.


 Lewis was what back then Dale? A Puss? He was as in his prime then as Tyson was. Lewis and Tyson did meet in the amatures in the catskills as sparing partners. 



			
				 By Dan Rafael said:
			
		

> Although they got along well, Lewis got a glimpse of Tyson's rage in the opening moments of their first sparring session, when Tyson gave him a bloody nose.
> 
> "The bell rang and all of a sudden, Tyson just turned into    an animal," Boehm told the paper.
> 
> ...


 Tyson avoided Lewis from that point on ... untill he had no chioce.​


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> It would have been a 21 year old Tyson against a 24 year old Lewis.  I wish they had fought then because we would have been resqued from the Tyson era as Lewis would have knocked his punk ass out then too.  The only differance would be that Holyfield would still have all of his ears left ... better to listen to the sound of Tyson hitting the canvas



I agree with others.. Tyson would have raped Lewis in his prime.  He wasnt the same after prison.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I wish they had fought then because we would have been resqued from the Tyson era as Lewis would have knocked his punk ass out then too.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

I know I'm defending Lewis and wanted to make note that I voted for The Brown Bomber ... Big Joe.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

Ali, he took Foreman's  and Ernie Shavers punches both of which were the hardest punchers around.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

<LI>Muhammad Ali: 6' 3" 212 lbs. The fastest heavyweight of all time of hand or foot. Blinding speed in combination. A quick rapier-like jab. One of the strongest chins in heavyweight history, his heart and courage are unquestionable. Faced the stiffest competition in division history and came out on top. The only knock on Ali was that he ignored classical defense. He held his hands low, he leaned away from punches. These tactics are normally suicidal. However, Ali's great sense of distance and timing, combined with his natural athletic ability (speed, reflexes, and ability to absorb punishment) allowed him to escape from his errors. This does not mean he was invicincible. He was nearly kayoed by Cooper, and beaten by both Frazier and Norton.


Rope-a-dope.....the man was sweet.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

*My number 2*

Mike Tyson: 5' 10 1/2" 216 lbs. "Iron" Mike Tyson was one of the most menacing and devastating punchers in boxing history. He possessed great hand speed and explosive power. He was an outstanding combination puncher. In his prime he exhibited good head movement and defensive slipping and countering. He had a strong chin and could not be taken out by one punch. However he was a "front-runner" with psychological weaknesses who did not fight well in the face of aggressive counter-punching. Had a tendency to get wild and became a punch at a time stalker when he fell behind. Losses to Buster Douglas and Evander Holyfield proved a smart combination puncher who was not afraid of him could beat him.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I don't think so, man.
> 
> @ age 21, Iron Mike was a BEAST.
> 
> Sure, Ali is the probably the greatest boxer ever, but those guys couldn't hold a candle to nowadays boxers, who are so much stronger and quicker.



I agree with Flex.  Best at the time doesnt mean best now.  The wilt comparison is perfect.  Wilt would get schooled now.

Iron Mike before he went crazy and went to prision would be the best.  Ali never came close to being hit by someone as strong as tyson.  I met tyson at a bar once and that guy is just crazy looking.  That and his head is as big as a watermelon.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

> Ali never came close to being hit by someone as strong as tyson


Very wrong, Foreman in his 40's whupped guys around, Ali fought him in his prime and won.
Guess you had to see it to believe it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree that Mike was great in his prime..but Beating Ali ...Also, Lewis would tear Iron Mike apart with his jab, he's like 7 inches taller.  Just because Mike is "crazy" and has so much power, doesn't mean he could take out all of the great boxers of our time.


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

Look, if Tyson wasn't INSANE and could keep his hand and dick to himself then we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 13, 2004)

Newt said:
			
		

> Look, if Tyson wasn't INSANE and could keep his hand and dick to himself then we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


Well I guess that's point.  You don't hear us saying, if ______ wasn't _______, he would have been the greatest.  Tyson was a moron and a rapist and etc.etc. therefore he was not the greatest heavyweight of all time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2004)

The one single test of Tyson's ability to handle a truely gifted large fighter was vs. Lennox Lewis.  He sparred with Lewis as an amature and after a few rounds was ineffective.  His trainers ended that and sent Lewis back to England.  As a pro Tyson *RAN *from Lewis for his entire career until he had no chance but to fight Lewis or retire from boxng.  If Tyson was afraid to fight Lewis after spparing with him why would anyone in his right mind think he could beat him.  

  Once Don King had control of Tyson not one single fighter with less than 4 losses was allowed in the ring with Tyson with the exception of Buster Douglas ... he had been beaten twice with the odds in Vegas at 42-1 in favor of Iron Mike.  Kinda funny that one of the two boxers Tyson was avoiding then beat the man that took Tyson's tittle.  Tyson even avoided _Holyfield _for a long time and Holyfield was weighing in at a romping 197 pounds when he came up to the heavyweight devision.  Tyson was a great fighter without a doubt but not ONE of the greatest ever or even one of the best of our times.  His punk ass actions both in and out of the ring should end his mention along side the names of such great people as Ali or Joe Luis.

  I'll step off my soap-box now ...


----------



## Gadsta (Dec 14, 2004)

You know what you're talkin' about mate. I couldn't agree more, Tyson doesn't deserve to be classed in the same league as the likes of Louis and Ali. You didn'tsee the great Joe Louis going for the bite on Schmelling's ear....it would have been a nice touch though.


----------



## Flex (Dec 14, 2004)

Bone, you and the other guys have some good points, but were not talking about what happened OUTside the ring.

Whatever Tyson did outside has nothing to do with what he did inside. 

IMO, a 21yo Tyson WHOOPS on Lewis. thats my opinion, and i'm stickin' to it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2004)

> IMO, a 21yo Tyson WHOOPS on Lewis. thats my opinion, and i'm stickin' to it.


I agree with you 100%, He was a monster when he first came up. At the time he had a great manager and good trainer, who both kept him in check most of the time.
I believe he went downhill when he got together with that idiot Robin Givens and hooked up with Don King.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 19, 2005)

Ali is probably one of the best athletes to ever live.  Tyson, you got to be kidding me.


----------



## LAM (Apr 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I
> I believe he went downhill when he got together with that idiot Robin Givens and hooked up with Don King.



when Tyson got knocked out by that fat bastard Buster Douglas in 1990 that was the end of Iron Mike.  I don't know what he saw in Robin Givens she's not even that attractive and she's a total bitch.  she sure fucked him up the head though.  pre 1990 was the last time he threw an actual combination


----------



## westb51 (Apr 19, 2005)

tyson all the way. have anyone ever seen tyson's greatest hits (the movie)? its awsome. the man is is Captain Insano.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd say Ali ... too smart for most.

As for the Lewis?tyson debate, I think it would depend on which Lewis showed up.  If the hard jabbing boxer showed, he easily beats Tyson.  If the defensive lackluster Lewis shows up, he gets pummled.  

My thoughts on Tyson are this:  he intimidated people.  As well he should, he was a monsterous puncher.  But in all the fights that went past the first couple of rounds, the punching bags he fought boxed for the most part.  Buster was the very first who was not intimidated nor did he shy away from Tyson.  And the keep, he keep Tyson at bay with a jab ... very very simple, a jab combined with movement.  It's hard to Tyson to unload on someone when he has to continually deal with a jab and movement.  He can't deal with it.  He always has a punchers chance, but being that he would almost always be the smaller in height, a larger man only has to jab his way to victory.  On that same thought, I would have loved to see a Larry Holmes in his prime battle Tyson.  Holmes had a punishing jab ... it was thunder.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

Lennox Lewis is a bitch. Barely escaped Klitschko and won't fight him again.


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ali did more for the sport of boxing than any other person in it's history.  He made it a household sport.  He was flamboyant, and man could the dude box!  Fastest hands on a heavyweight ever!!!


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

All i want to say is that Ali was the greatest but Mike Tyson had the potential to be the best if he was more intelligent..IMO


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 20, 2005)

Tyson was a dumb ass wasn't he.  He said and did some shit that was unreal.  But he was strong as hell!


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Tyson was a dumb ass wasn't he. He said and did some shit that was unreal. But he was strong as hell!


Yeah he sure was.... what a waste of talent.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2005)

If Cus D'Amato hadn't died when he did, Tyson would prolly still be champ.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Lennox Lewis is a bitch. Barely escaped Klitschko and won't fight him again.


 TOTALLY AGREE!! And I'm going to go as far to say Lennox was *good* but doesn't rate to be on this poll PERIOD, I like a lot of boxers on the list, I like Tyson the least (besides Lennox), but I do like him and he rated to be called "great" and etched in his name on boxing history books long ago for both good things and bad(allthough the bad things happened on his career downslide), granted the greatness diminished quickly,but Lennox never quite "cleared the bar" IMO to ever be called great. In a nutshell every boxer on that list will always be remembered in boxing history they're unforgetable, except Lennox. Like I said he was *goo**d* but he was and is forgetable. Hell Butterbean is more un-forgetable than Lennox.


----------



## Leatherface (Apr 20, 2005)

Tyson was his own worst enemy.  He absolutely 100% depended on psyching his opponent out before a fight and if you had the audacity to stand up to him and punch back he was mentally beaten.  Tyson could NOT fight backing up and relied on coming forward against scared shitless opponents.

IMO, it is silly to put Tyson in the same category with true warriors like Ali, Louis, Marciano, Dempsey, and Johnson.  People love him because he is a RECENT dominate heavyweight who scared quick KO's against bums or fighters way past their primes.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess he finally got Lennox Lewises kid.


----------



## Ronald (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## TriZZle305 (May 11, 2005)

Id say Ali even though he wasnt the hardest hitter, and wuznt the best "boxer",  he was quick on his feet and had some fast ass hands... and he was smart, he always found a way to win... even when he was Old he found a way to beat that one guy in the fight before his last and he was completely outmatched... And he could take some damn hits, unfortunately takin those hits didnt work out so well in the long run...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 18, 2005)

I think that Ali in his prime was unbelievable as far as heavyweights go. However tha best heayweight performance was believe it or not Buster Douglas againist Tyson. For 6 rounds Douglas was tha best heavyweight I ever seen.


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2005)

Sorry, but I can't agree with Buster being great for even a milisecond.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

The best is hands down  Big George Foreman. 
He destroyed  Joe Frazier twice by early KO, he crushed Ken Norton by KO in 2 rounds ( knocked him down 3x) both of these men beat Ali once ( Norton was robed in the third fight with Ali...a clear win for Ken..so really 2 wins for Norton) and Ali struggled with Frazier. 

George came back at 45 years old and became the heavyweight champ again ( oldest heavyweight champ ever by 6 years).
Ali was great don't get me wrong, but he never gave Big George a rematch ( Ali was smart).
George Foreman...the greatest ever


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Most entertaining was Big George for sure.  With the quality of heavyweight boxers today, he could probably best a few of them.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Most entertaining was Big George for sure.  With the quality of heavyweight boxers today, he could probably best a few of them.



At 56 I doubt it but I would love to see him try.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> At 56 I doubt it but I would love to see him try.



In reality, maybe not ... but there has been a real storage of heavyweight talent.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> In reality, maybe not ... but there has been a real storage of heavyweight talent.



I think we all know even at 56 George could KO Ruiz.....

I would all the Tyson lovers to name 1 great heavy weight he ever beat...Tyson was over rated, with a win record over old men and bums...


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

The fact that Roy Jones doesn't even get a nomination is pathetic.

Best lb for lb fighter of all time.

Ofcourse, I'm assuming that he was in the same class, he went from middleweight to heavyweight, but i think it was light or middle heavyweight, correct me if im wrong.

Ali and Rocky should and will go down as the best fighters of all time, not Tyson, not Louis, and not Foreman.

I honestly think Roy Jones JR. is one of the best ever tho.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> The fact that Roy Jones doesn't even get a nomination is pathetic.
> 
> Best lb for lb fighter of all time.
> 
> ...



Roy was very good, but he is not the #1 pound for pound. If he fought Lenox Lewis and won ( and didn't get KO'd in his next 2 out of 3) he might be on the list.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think we all know even at 56 George could KO Ruiz.....


 I think when the day comes george is in a wheel chair he could beat the piss out of Ruiz, Ruiz maybe should have a been a porn star for as much hugging he does cause as a boxer he's a waist of space in the ring his talent is still sitting in his daddy broken condom


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

I think you forget the size differential there. If Roy was the same size as Lennox Lewis, it wouldn't even be a fair fight, just a massacre. Roy was so damn good, he dominated middleweight so badly he moved into heavyweight and still took both the IBF and w/e the other title is. Anyone who watched the 1996(?) olympics knows he was completely robbed, especially seeing as how theyv done things on it since and how he should have won. Just saying, I think Roy Jones Jr. definately deserves ATLEAST a nomination.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Roy was very good, but he is not the #1 pound for pound. If he fought Lenox Lewis and won ( and didn't get KO'd in his next 2 out of 3) he might be on the list.


 well this thread is the greatest heavy weights so no Roy shouldn't be on the list he got his heavy weight title from a chump, but speaking in terms of lb for lb he's with out a doubt in the top 3 thats a no brainer even if you know very little about boxing, you could read the list of accomplishments and there is only 2 or 3 others than have done what he's done.... EVER, and in strictly my opinion out of that list he did it better. To say Roy Jones' name is engraved in the history books would be an under statement.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I think you forget the size differential there. If Roy was the same size as Lennox Lewis, it wouldn't even be a fair fight, just a massacre. Roy was so damn good, he dominated middleweight so badly he moved into heavyweight and still took both the IBF and w/e the other title is. Anyone who watched the 1996(?) olympics knows he was completely robbed, especially seeing as how theyv done things on it since and how he should have won. Just saying, I think Roy Jones Jr. definately deserves ATLEAST a nomination.




First of all, Roy fought in the 1988 Olympics not in 1996. And he was the best light-heavy ever, but he only fought 1 heavy weight and Ruiz is the Bum of Bums.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> well this thread is the greatest heavy weights so no Roy shouldn't be on the list he got his heavy weight title from a chump, but speaking in terms of lb for lb he's with out a doubt in the top 3 thats a no brainer even if you know very little about boxing, you could read the list of accomplishments and there is only 2 or 3 others than have done what he's done.... EVER, and in strictly my opinion out of that list he did it better. To say Roy Jones' name is engraved in the history books would be an under statement.



Thats true, and I do think Rocky and Ali are the best ever. They defined boxing and created what it is today. Maybe I wanted Roy as a nominee b/c he's one of the most fun boxers to watch. He did get his title from a chump, but he did defend his title from som decent fighters. If any of you want to see som amazing boxing, d/l som Roy Jones ASAP, som of hsi stuff is amazing. I remember the fight where he put his hands behind his back against that light-skinned black guy, dodged 2-3 off his hooks the whole time with his hands behind his back, and then Roy knocked him out half a second after the 3rd dodge....Amazing IMO


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> well this thread is the greatest heavy weights so no Roy shouldn't be on the list he got his heavy weight title from a chump, but speaking in terms of lb for lb he's with out a doubt in the top 3 thats a no brainer even if you know very little about boxing, you could read the list of accomplishments and there is only 2 or 3 others than have done what he's done.... EVER, and in strictly my opinion out of that list he did it better. To say Roy Jones' name is engraved in the history books would be an under statement.



This man knows whats up.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> First of all, Roy fought in the 1988 Olympics not in 1996. And he was the best light-heavy ever, but he only fought 1 heavy weight and Ruiz is the Bum of Bums.



wooooooaaaah there, he fought alot more than 1 heavyweight. Ruiz was just the most well-known and I think that was the only heavyweight title fight.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> wooooooaaaah there, he fought alot more than 1 heavyweight. Ruiz was just the most well-known and I think that was the only heavyweight title fight.



Ok name the other Heavyweights he fought................Oops there 0.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

my bad, I was thinking/including light heavyweight bouts, Ruiz was the only true Heavyweight, who he beat to capture the WBA title


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> my bad, I was thinking/including light heavyweight bouts, Ruiz was the only true Heavyweight, who he beat to capture the WBA title



There only 3 choices for this honor. Ali, Foreman or Jack Johnson.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok name the other Heavyweights he fought................Oops there 0.


 yeah I thought Ruiz was the only one too, I got his career on dvd I'll have to watch it again and see but I thought he fought Ruiz, took his title after he gave him a boxing lesson and I thought he gave it up afterwards....

 haha, who else thinks its a bit comical, whether you like Roy or not, that he wants to fight the winner of the johnson vs tarver fight this summer? Kind of ironic.  But I sappose I wouldn't want to end my career on a bad note either but come on now lets use some common sense..


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> yeah I thought Ruiz was the only one too, I got his career on dvd I'll have to watch it again and see but I thought he fought Ruiz, took his title after he gave him a boxing lesson and I thought he gave it up afterwards....
> 
> haha, who else thinks its a bit comical, whether you like Roy or not, that he wants to fight the winner of the johnson vs tarver fight this summer? Kind of ironic.  But I sappose I wouldn't want to end my career on a bad note either but come on now lets use some common sense..



eh, tarver owes him the rematch.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> yeah I thought Ruiz was the only one too, I got his career on dvd I'll have to watch it again and see but I thought he fought Ruiz, took his title after he gave him a boxing lesson and I thought he gave it up afterwards....
> 
> haha, who else thinks its a bit comical, whether you like Roy or not, that he wants to fight the winner of the johnson vs tarver fight this summer? Kind of ironic.  But I sappose I wouldn't want to end my career on a bad note either but come on now lets use some common sense..



A great example of what a bitch Ruiz is, is the 19 sec first round KO by Tua. I have it on my computer screen saver....I just can't stop laughing at it.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

and curlingcadys, u said u have his career on dvd? Where do you buy something like that, and hows the dvd itself? is it that post career crap or actually something fun to watch? id like to know if its something worth buying, and which one , thanks


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> and curlingcadys, u said u have his career on dvd? Where do you buy something like that, and hows the dvd itself? is it that post career crap or actually something fun to watch? id like to know if its something worth buying, and which one , thanks


 ebay I bought then I burned them(uncopywriten) I used to sell the set on there, its like 15dvds, everything from amatures to the johnson fight ok quality not a hollywood production by no means but its worth it I paid a whole $45 for it and hell it took me a week to watch it all many many hrs.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> and curlingcadys, u said u have his career on dvd? Where do you buy something like that, and hows the dvd itself? is it that post career crap or actually something fun to watch? id like to know if its something worth buying, and which one , thanks



Boxingcraze.com


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

thx, boxing is something i could watch days on end


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> eh, tarver owes him the rematch.


 ahh debateable i'd say tarver should be 2-0 over Roy even though I'm a bigger  Roy fan, but for the sake of certainty I'd say tarver should do it if he can get passed johnson, which I think he can, just to remove all doubt. If they do fight again I think it'll be even quicker! haha Roy needs to just call it good.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

lol, you're probably right, I'd still like to see him come back and fight, just out of pure fandom


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> ahh debateable i'd say tarver should be 2-0 over Roy even though I'm a bigger  Roy fan, but for the sake of certainty I'd say tarver should do it if he can get passed johnson, which I think he can, just to remove all doubt. If they do fight again I think it'll be even quicker! haha Roy needs to just call it good.



I hate Roy more than any boxing fan I know, but the first fight with Tarver, Roy won...I hate to say that but it's true. Tarver could have won but he let to many rounds slip away. But the second fight was the bomb, 2nd round KO.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate Roy more than any boxing fan I know, but the first fight with Tarver, Roy won...I hate to say that but it's true. Tarver could have won but he let to many rounds slip away. But the second fight was the bomb, 2nd round KO.


 why you hate good ol roy? His ego? Allthough he more than backed up his big head his trash talking does get a little anoying..


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

yea, he sure does walk the walk. Also, i could probably go w/o his rapping


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> why you hate good ol roy? His ego? Allthough he more than backed up his big head his trash talking does get a little anoying..



I love the fighters not the boxers, thats all. Ali could box like no other Heavy ever but he could take a punch like no heavy ever and he closed the deal with a KO many a time. Roy ran too much for me, just like sugar Ray Lenord Jr.


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love the fighters not the boxers, thats all. Ali could box like no other Heavy ever but he could take a punch like no heavy ever and he closed the deal with a KO many a time. Roy ran too much for me, just like sugar Ray Lenord Jr.



It's interesting to read other's opinions about boxers.  I personally like to watch the skill of a Jones/Leonard.  Hit without getting hit is really the name of the game.  But don't get me wrong ... I love to see the wars of old.  A professional tough man competition.  Not a lot of skill, but a test of heart.  Gatti/Ward comes to mind.  A trilogy that was one of the best.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Lennox Lewis is a bitch. Barely escaped Klitschko and won't fight him again.


Lennox Lewis could beat any of those other fighters in their prime...
(he was kept away from Tyson in his prime)

I'd say the closest anyone could have came was Foreman


----------

